# Austin-Travis EMS/Outside Texas applicant



## Hockey (Aug 24, 2014)

Saw they hire folks in as Medic-I which is EMT.  

How often do they promote from that level to MedicII if you're already a Paramedic?  

You have to attend their EMS Academy, correct?  How many weeks does that run for?  I have limited internet access where I am at currently so I can't check their website much.

How are the benefits? 

How is the pay for MedicII (MedicI is around $15-16 I recall)

Do you have to have NR to transfer your license from a state such as Michigan to Texas?

Torn between looking at ATEMS and Williamson County.  Keeping options open

Thanks


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Aug 24, 2014)

Whether you are a green EMT or a 30 year veteran LP, you will be employed as a Medic I and will stay in that position (and pay grade) until you qualify for Medic II AND a Medic II spot opens up. This takes months, if not a year, if not more. One of my instructors was in this situation.

Yes, everyone has to go through the Academy. I cannot recall how long it is, but there is also a few month long trainee period after that, working with a mentor on the truck. You are basically in training for about 6 months, with very little choice in your station and schedule.

Medic I started at $13.75 I believe. Couldn't tell you about Medic II. There is however a public spreadsheet (its a city system) that shows all of the pay grades, including Communications. You'll have to dig it up though. I found it once a while back, but never saw it again.

See this link for license info

Apply to WilCo and ATCEMS. Both are great systems, but WilCo is Paramedic only (so you'll get right in where you want to be), has a generally lower call volume, and has a lower turnover rate. ATC however has more diverse calls, a younger population, and more events. Personally I have never worked for either, but I know paramedics at both, and they all love what they do. You'll just have to do some asking. I've never seen any WilCo guys on here, but I know theres an ATC medic or two.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 24, 2014)

We have at least one WilCo guy on here that chimes in from time to time. And I'd say apply both but hope for WilCo. Thats a top service to work for


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 24, 2014)

I haven't seen Fish on here in ages (WilCo), so you may try and send him a PM to get his attention.


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 24, 2014)

You will be hired as a Medic 1 until you are qualified to be promoted within and a slot is available. Starting pay for a first year Medic 1 is 15.35 an hour on a 48 work week so the built in overtime makes it a decent paycheck. Shifts are 12's and 24's and you don't bid on shifts until after or towards the end of academy. If it's open it's yours. You do not need your NR, but if you don't have it you will need to take the NR assessment exam for Texas. Benefits are good. Almost 8 hours accrued every week towards vacation and about 7 for sick days. No premium for health, short term disability, dental and something else. Mandatory retirement after 33 years and you will leave with a pention. You can find pay charts on austin.gov and the academy is 6 weeks mon-fri. There's a bunch of other benefits but you will need to check out atcems.org. Takes two seconds. Don't know much about WilCo but have never heard anything bad.


----------



## Hockey (Aug 26, 2014)

Fish was with WilCo.  He was recruiter I believe and we had a few words here and there before I was a medic or right when I had my license.  I think I recall reading he was looking at going to the Carolinas but wasn't sure.  They hire usually once or twice a year and seem to be a solid department.  I just remembered ATCEMS was one of the premier agencies to go to but it sounds like its kinda dropped off.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 26, 2014)

Hockey said:


> Fish was with WilCo.  He was recruiter I believe and we had a few words here and there before I was a medic or right when I had my license.  I think I recall reading he was looking at going to the Carolinas but wasn't sure.  They hire usually once or twice a year and seem to be a solid department.  I just remembered ATCEMS was one of the premier agencies to go to but it sounds like its kinda dropped off.


After reading ATCEMS protocols and hearing about their new medic 1/medic 2 system it turned me off to them. I know a lot of others who feel the same


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 27, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> After reading ATCEMS protocols and hearing about their new medic 1/medic 2 system it turned me off to them. I know a lot of others who feel the same



The Medic I/II was a deal sealer for me as well. Worked too hard and too long to go back to BLS/ILS for an unknown amount of time.


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 27, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> The Medic I/II was a deal sealer for me as well. Worked too hard and too long to go back to BLS/ILS for an unknown amount of time.



I'm hearing the norm is about 6 months to a year to become a medic 2. Luckily I don't need to take a step back. Haha. It's unfortunate that some of the "well known" agencies push good experienced medics away due to the system. But it is what it is.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 27, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> I'm hearing the norm is about 6 months to a year to become a medic 2. Luckily I don't need to take a step back. Haha. It's unfortunate that some of the "well known" agencies push good experienced medics away due to the system. But it is what it is.


I don't think I would mind going back to a basic for a year as long as they would be willing to keep my skills up in training and let me do coned to keep my paramedic cert.


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 27, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> I don't think I would mind going back to a basic for a year as long as they would be willing to keep my skills up in training and let me do coned to keep my paramedic cert.



I mean I wouldn't think you would really lose a lot of your skills by forgetting them. The hands on stuff is kind of muscle memory and the mental stuff will always be in front of you as the medic 2 is handling the call. You'll still be doing King tunes and drawing meds etc.  Next application period starts in September I believe.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 28, 2014)

The person I know who works there told me the other day it's generally a minimum of a year if not two to be promoted. Civil Service and all.

As far as skill degradation goes, I've been out for 9 months with this injury, will be 10 by the time I go back, and I already know I'm going to have to spend a lot of time in the sim lab to get back to where I was. That's a little different though as I'm not working at all.


----------



## blachatch (Sep 2, 2014)

Does anyone know what the hiring process is like for an out of state applicant? Any general info would be great, I just got the recruitment email.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 2, 2014)

@Chewy20


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 2, 2014)

blachatch said:


> Does anyone know what the hiring process is like for an out of state applicant? Any general info would be great, I just got the recruitment email.



Best thing to do is go to atcems.org and click on careers and then medic 1. Goes step by step what you will do in this civil service system. Other then that, I signed some paper saying I was not allowed to give away details. Better safe than sorry. In my post above I mentioned that if you do not have your NR, you will be required to take and pass the assessment exam. Google Texas EMT reciprocity. Will answer all of your questions about getting your texas ticket.


----------



## blachatch (Sep 2, 2014)

Awesome thanks! I do have my NR card. I will check out the website. Might get expensive making the trip from ohio .


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 3, 2014)

blachatch said:


> Awesome thanks! I do have my NR card. I will check out the website. Might get expensive making the trip from ohio .



No problem. Plane tickets can be expensive and I think you'll need to make about 2 trips down for the process (they try and condense what they can to make it easier on the wallet). Not sure when you will be testing, but if I am in my new apartment by then I may be open to letting someone crash on the couch.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 3, 2014)

I might apply post medic school.  Yeah I'll be stuck back as a basic again.  But motorcycle medic is a dream of mine.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 3, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> I might apply post medic school.  Yeah I'll be stuck back as a basic again.  But motorcycle medic is a dream of mine.



I don't think they routinely run motorcycle medics. From what I'm told by a friend that works there is they're a special events team. Originally they were supposed to be to respond to accidents during rush hour on the main freeways but it doesn't sound like that ever took off.

Not trying to crush your dream, figured it's only fair you know before you bust your *** in medic school to go back to being a Basic. 

To each their own but I worked far too hard to get my Medic certificate to go back to working as a basic again. Especially for 1-2 years that they make you wait since many of their Medic 1st are medics and they all are in line by seniority to promote.


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 3, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> I might apply post medic school.  Yeah I'll be stuck back as a basic again.  But motorcycle medic is a dream of mine.



If you're seriously considering ATCEMS I wouldn't waste your time getting your medic and wasting 2 more years. In that time you could have already been employed and getting some time under your belt. In my opinion it would just be best to get your medic after, they also do tuition reimbursement. As stated by Rob, I haven't seen the bike teams used other than for the big events. With that said there are events year round that they are used for. Being a medic will not give you a leg up due to it being civil service.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 3, 2014)

Its OK...  My wife said "HELL NO!!!" to Texas.  But Australia is OK.   So!  Time to figure out the Aussie reciprocity!

And even if it is not all the time.  It would still be fun.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 3, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Its OK...  My wife said "HELL NO!!!" to Texas.  But Australia is OK.   So!  Time to figure out the Aussie reciprocity!
> 
> And even if it is not all the time.  It would still be fun.


Lol good luck with that and let me know how that goes


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 3, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Its OK...  My wife said "HELL NO!!!" to Texas.  But Australia is OK.   So!  Time to figure out the Aussie reciprocity!
> 
> And even if it is not all the time.  It would still be fun.



Good luck with that lol, ICP's down there have a lot more schooling then what our medics get. There's threads on this site about going over there. Tends to be very hard to do so.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 3, 2014)

I figured...  But everyone needs an irrational dream!


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 9, 2014)

Just an update, per civil service regs you must remain a medic 1 for 3 years. Works out for me since I want to finish school first anyways.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 9, 2014)

Not that I would leave my department for anywhere but med school, but F that! Not a chance in hell


----------



## blachatch (Sep 9, 2014)

That would be a big commitment  to work as a basic for 3 years after busting my but for over a year in medic school. It's to bad sounds like a great place to work.


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 9, 2014)

blachatch said:


> That would be a big commitment  to work as a basic for 3 years after busting my but for over a year in medic school. It's to bad sounds like a great place to work.


 
You will be using your skills in a class setting numerous times throughout the year so you wont be as rusty. Depending on where you work basics here earn more than some medics in other parts of country just starting out. Its easier for me to say it would be worth coming here because I am a basic. But 3 years out of your career to work here would not be a game stopping negative for me. Austin is a great place to live and I am glad I was given the opportunity to work here. Like I said though, I have never worked as a medic, so I can see why some would not like to step down for a few years onto a P/B truck as the second man.


----------



## Fish (Sep 13, 2014)

Still here, I turned over recruitment recently but ask away if you have any Wilco questions.


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 17, 2014)

Just a heads up if anyone in the next hiring process is looking at this. If you make it through the hiring process, do yourself a favor and start doing A LOT of running and crossfit type exercises...you're welcome.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 17, 2014)

When do you think the next hiring process will be after this one?


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 18, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> When do you think the next hiring process will be after this one?


 
Honestly couldn't tell you. Its civil service and they may meet there 60/40 medic 1 to medic 2 ratio with the upcoming academy. Coin toss.


----------



## Mellowdnb (Sep 26, 2014)

I was looking at the SMOs. Do Medic 1's function as Intermediates? What medications can be administered and/or drawn up?


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 27, 2014)

Mellowdnb said:


> I was looking at the SMOs. Do Medic 1's function as Intermediates? What medications can be administered and/or drawn up?


 
Kind of but not really. We set up 12 leads, do king ltd airways, cpap, neb if you consider that a new skill. For cardiac arrests we will draw up epi, amiodarone and bicarb. We spike bags and all that jazz. Other than that its pretty much just the basic OTC meds we can give. If anyone has the idea that Medic 1's come here to drive the truck and be the Medic 2's child you are dead wrong. Medicine and assessment are the main focus in this department and taken very seriously. Without those your skills mean zip.

On another note, I don't really see a department that can offer much more in terms of things you can do within the department and chances to grow and make it into a real career.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 27, 2014)

Hah, 1-3 years!? That's downright insulting to force a Paramedic, especially an experienced Paramedic, to work as an EMT for that long let alone at all. 

They have a lot to offer brand new people, there's not many experienced Paramedics that I know that would settle for that. 

No system takes 1-3 years to learn. 

I know someone who works there and has for a while, it's not all candy and butterflies. Hate to burst your bubble,Chewy, but as long as you're happy that's all that matters.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 27, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> On another note, I don't really see a department that can offer much more in terms of things you can do within the department and chances to grow and make it into a real career.


/slowly raises hand...


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 27, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> /slowly raises hand...


I can think of several. Both in and out of Texas.


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 27, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Hah, 1-3 years!? That's downright insulting to force a Paramedic, especially an experienced Paramedic, to work as an EMT for that long let alone at all.
> 
> They have a lot to offer brand new people, there's not many experienced Paramedics that I know that would settle for that.
> 
> ...


 
No one is putting a gun to your head and making you apply lol. The 3 year minimum is more a civil service thing, and the department can change that when they need to fill medic slots, which they just did. Nothing is all candy and butterflies, but there really is endless room to grow and earn more here. I am not trying to force anyone to work here, I could care less. All I am trying to do is provide people who are interested a little info, and my opinion. They can do what they want with it.


----------



## Mellowdnb (Sep 28, 2014)

Could I work as a PT medic in another department, while working as a FT Medic 1 in ATCEMS?

Chewy, I know they have you sign a contract that does not allow you to talk about the testing process. Would you be able to share how you prepared for all phases of the exam?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 28, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> No one is putting a gun to your head and making you apply lol. The 3 year minimum is more a civil service thing, and the department can change that when they need to fill medic slots, which they just did. Nothing is all candy and butterflies, but there really is endless room to grow and earn more here. I am not trying to force anyone to work here, I could care less. All I am trying to do is provide people who are interested a little info, and my opinion. They can do what they want with it.



I never said anyone is putting a gun to my head. It's still insulting, civil service or not. Like others have said there's other agencies that have just as much room to grow career-wise and salary-wise.


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 28, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> I never said anyone is putting a gun to my head. It's still insulting, civil service or not. Like others have said there's other agencies that have just as much room to grow career-wise and salary-wise.


 
As I have said a million times I can understand that. They are not the first big agency to adopt this, and I doubt they will be the last.


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 28, 2014)

Mellowdnb said:


> Could I work as a PT medic in another department, while working as a FT Medic 1 in ATCEMS?
> 
> Chewy, I know they have you sign a contract that does not allow you to talk about the testing process. Would you be able to share how you prepared for all phases of the exam?


 
You can not work for another EMS agency as it is conflict of interest. You can apply to work PT but it would have to be approved by the Chief.

As far as the test goes, I am not going to say anything about it to be on the safe side. The website details the process pretty well.


----------



## Mellowdnb (Sep 29, 2014)

I wouldn't say services are doing it to insult Paramedics. I heard from a Medic in ATCEMS they decided to do it to get everyone on the same page. It sucks when a Paramedic walks into a service and pulls the rank card along with the "This is the way I was taught and I have always done it, so that is the way it must always be done" attitude.

Chewy,

How is moral at ATCEMS? I did a ride along a few years ago with them and I loved it. It appeared, at that time, they had some very dedicated and compassionate medics.

Is there a high turnover rate? If so, why do you think that is?

How long does the probationary period last?

Can the Medic 1 apply for special ops position? (Water rescue, trench/confined space rescue)?


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 29, 2014)

Mellowdnb said:


> I wouldn't say services are doing it to insult Paramedics. I heard from a Medic in ATCEMS they decided to do it to get everyone on the same page. It sucks when a Paramedic walks into a service and pulls the rank card along with the "This is the way I was taught and I have always done it, so that is the way it must always be done" attitude.
> 
> Chewy,
> 
> ...


 
From what I have seen so far the moral is awesome and everyone I have met it proud to wear the patch. I am not sure of the turnover rate, but I cant imagine its to high. They want you to make a career here, even if its not on the truck their are plenty of other opportunities. You are on probation for 12 months per civil service. All special ops including tactical and motorcycle medics are for Medic 2's for now.


----------



## brian328 (Oct 6, 2014)

i work for austin ems. if you have any questions feel free to ask. i will answer what i can and tell you if i can't.

edit: i am not on here a whole lot, but i'll try and get on here a little more.


----------



## MedicSansBrains (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm finishing my EMT-Basic at ACC right now. I'll be certified before the next hiring process at the beginning of 2015. 

I'm doing well in my class and study everyday. I've gotten in to the paramedic program to start next semester and I'm pretty excited. 

What are the chances that I would be hired at ATCEMS right out of basic? I don't have any relevant formal medical experience. I studied and worked in business before switching gears into EMS. 

Also, would I be able to attend paramedic school while working as a full time Medic I with ATCEMS? 

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Chewy20 (Oct 26, 2014)

MedicSansBrains said:


> I'm finishing my EMT-Basic at ACC right now. I'll be certified before the next hiring process at the beginning of 2015.
> 
> I'm doing well in my class and study everyday. I've gotten in to the paramedic program to start next semester and I'm pretty excited.
> 
> ...


 
As long as you make it through the hiring process is doesn't matter if you are a basic or not.

Also, ACC's paramedic program has or is switching and will no longer be able to do their rideouts with ATCEMS causing a big hiccup for people trying to get their cert with ACC. I do not know all the details, but before you commit to anything call recruiters from both ACC and ATCEMS. If you were to make it to the academy I am pretty sure you can have no other commitments for the 6 weeks of academy.

If you make it all the way through and graduate you will be working 2 or 3 days a week, they encourage you to go to school, and will help pay for it.


----------



## blachatch (Oct 26, 2014)

Will this hiring process be back open anytime soon?


----------



## MedicSansBrains (Oct 27, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> As long as you make it through the hiring process is doesn't matter if you are a basic or not.
> 
> Also, ACC's paramedic program has or is switching and will no longer be able to do their rideouts with ATCEMS causing a big hiccup for people trying to get their cert with ACC. I do not know all the details, but before you commit to anything call recruiters from both ACC and ATCEMS. If you were to make it to the academy I am pretty sure you can have no other commitments for the 6 weeks of academy.
> 
> If you make it all the way through and graduate you will be working 2 or 3 days a week, they encourage you to go to school, and will help pay for it.



Thanks a bunch. That's a little disconcerting about the clinicals with ATCEMS. I couldn't imagine what would cause that? Most of my professors are either retired or current ATCEMS so I would hope they could figure it out.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Oct 27, 2014)

MedicSansBrains said:


> Thanks a bunch. That's a little disconcerting about the clinicals with ATCEMS. I couldn't imagine what would cause that? Most of my professors are either retired or current ATCEMS so I would hope they could figure it out.



Not too crazy big of a deal. WilCo is right next door. At EMTS most of my instructors were ATCEMS, but one was WilCo. Did clinicals with WilCo. One of the medics in the ED I am at works with WilCo and ACC too. So its out there.


----------



## Chewy20 (Oct 27, 2014)

blachatch said:


> Will this hiring process be back open anytime soon?


 
Hard to say. They just closed the recent process and the academy starts in January. I think that will put them at their desired ratio for Medic 2's with Medic 1's. Just have to check the site once in a while.


----------



## Chewy20 (Oct 27, 2014)

MedicSansBrains said:


> Thanks a bunch. That's a little disconcerting about the clinicals with ATCEMS. I couldn't imagine what would cause that? Most of my professors are either retired or current ATCEMS so I would hope they could figure it out.


 
Yeah, like I said I am not sure on all the details. The question came up during the academy and the answer that was given made it seem that ACC was making everything more difficult. One of those being that they are taking away the summer semester so it makes it that much longer.


----------

